# virus?



## BookStop (Sep 27, 2011)

My daughter's computer is suffering from the Blue Screen of Death. 

I ran the autofix, and have isolated the problem as C:/ci.dll file.
I was able to start windows 7 via Toshiba's suggestion of holding down the zero key during startup.
I tried the system restore, the load from last good start, the sfaemode, and they all looped me back to BSOD.
I pressed the f8 key and was able to disable the sig verification which opened windows normally.
I cannot operate any exe files though.
I copied the tdsskiller from another computer and attempted install, but still cannot operate any exe file.
I tried to run the computer as administrator to bypass certain areas, but all the suggestions to get there didn't work. (I doubt I'd be able to run it anyways as I don't have the password, and neither does my daughter)
I would just send this thing off to be fixed, but it turns out she, my daughter, never registered this laptop when she bought it in February.

I am so frustrated at this thing right now, and will attempt to attack anew tomorrow, but I would really, really appreciate any suggestions anyone might have.

BTW, I know almost nothing about computers, at least, as of this morning, and my learning is slow going, so if you've got any advice, feel free to instruct me as you would a child. Won't get offended at all


----------



## mosaix (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Bookstop.

Just googled for ci.dll and there's numerous sites mentioning this as a problem. One that maybe of interest:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-corrupt/2c1cf7a6-db71-e011-8dfc-68b599b31bf5


----------



## The Ace (Sep 28, 2011)

We piggyback the drive onto another computer to back up any personal data before doing a wipe/reinstall.

Make sure the antivirus is up-to-date on the other computer.

I'm praying hard that you made the restore discs when you bought the laptop.


----------



## mosaix (Sep 28, 2011)

The Ace said:


> We piggyback the drive onto another computer to back up any personal data before doing a wipe/reinstall.



Unfortunately, if it's a Toshiba, there's a good chance it's a laptop so removing the drive may be a problem.

I just wish the international community would start taking the problem of virus's seriously and hand out some serious penalties.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know about the US but in the UK as it is under a year old you would still be able to get it fixed irrespective of registering it, unless of course it is a virus!


----------



## The Ace (Sep 29, 2011)

mosaix said:


> Unfortunately, if it's a Toshiba, there's a good chance it's a laptop so removing the drive may be a problem.
> 
> I just wish the international community would start taking the problem of virus's seriously and hand out some serious penalties.



Yes, and as a tech, I do it five times a day.


----------



## BookStop (Sep 30, 2011)

I have tried most of the solutions found on the interent, but I can't operate anything that uses a .exe file, so they don't work, even from a disk. What annoys me the most, isn't so much that the virus exists or snuck through my virus scan, but that there are no sure easy fixes. I don't have a lot of experience fixing computers, nor running command prompts, neither do I have the time to spend hours and hours researching (especially when the first 4 hour attempt didin't do diddly). Gah, it's frustrating!

Toshiba doesn't provide a back-up disk, it's some built in system I think. I believe I can probably reset it to factory settings anyway. I was just hoping to save my daughter's artwork. Most of it is already backed up on my PC, but not all. *sigh*

Thank you anyway for your kind suggestions. I will run through the link you posted, Mosaix, just in case there is something I missed. If nothing works, I will attempt the factory restore, and if that fails as well, I guess I will have to see if I can find a local shop that doesn't gouge for services


----------

